# hooping side of hat



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a Brother PR650 and standard hoops and a hat hoop, Driver . Trying to put a name on the side of a baseball cap and can't seem to find a way to hoop 
I got the samllest hoop on a test hat , but no way that will work , even with the smallest font I can't get all the letters on . I saw on youtube that fast frames is what I need , has anyone done that 
I want to put COACH CHRIS in about 3/8 inch letters about 1/2 inch up on the right side of the hat


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, Fast Frames would work. Don't know what I would do without my Fast Frames.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks what do you do for stablizer , do you use the sticky stuff if so does it gum up the needles ? 
Larry


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dont need stabilizer, sew right through the headband or hoop the hat, put it on the machine and then slide a stiff tearaway in there. no sticky needed.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

binki said:


> dont need stabilizer, sew right through the headband or hoop the hat, put it on the machine and then slide a stiff tearaway in there. no sticky needed.


 If you are not using the sticky stuff with fast frames how do you hold the hat to the frame?
Larry


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Nope, we have a clamping frame so it holds the hat perfect. 
itcs


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sandhopper2 said:


> If you are not using the sticky stuff with fast frames how do you hold the hat to the frame?
> Larry


Fast Frames has some clips that work with their frames.


----------

